# Hapkido in and around Irvine, Ca



## j.nguyen (Jun 20, 2007)

I am a college transfer student, currently studying Shotokan Karate at De Anza, but i'm going to be transferring to the University of California, Irvine and pretty much have been debating which martial art to pursue. I don't believe there are any Shotokan schools in the area (the closest Japanese karate is Shindo Jinen Ryu), and honestly I want to try something different. 
From my research it looks like I'd really like HKD! Seems very all encompassing.

now the tough part, does anyone know of any HKD dojang in the Irvine area? What to look for, or look out for? Which system/style of HKD is best in your opinion and why? What are the major differences in styles? 

Essentially, I'd like to know all you can feed me about HKD. I'd much rather hear it from personal experiences on a forum I trust rather than some shabby website.

I thank you in advance


----------



## Joe Batters (Jul 1, 2007)

There is a Hapkido school in westminster, Jin Pal Hapkido. It is run by a vietnamese guy, and is near Little Saigon.


----------

